# Silicon Valley Studios now open!



## SVStudios (Mar 17, 2009)

Silicon Valley Studios - your premiere production destination
S V Studios - full Service Photo & Film Production Studio


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've been researching a number of local studios to use for my photography. I like the corporate, office look in your samples. I will consider using your studio for my next photo production that requires a corporate look. 

I'll also pass your website info to my friends' in the photography and video production industry....

Regards,
JP


----------



## SVStudios (Mar 20, 2009)

*We've just lowered our rates considerably considering the current economy, and are also offering 1/3rd off the regular studio rate if you print out the flyer and bring it in! Thanks for the interest and let us know how we can help!*

MAIN STUDIO (see floorplan for full dimensions) 
Our main studio is built to accommodate your production requirements. We encourage you to reserve space ahead of time in order to save substantially on rent. 


Regular Rates 

Hourly $99 
Half Day $349 
Full Day $599 

Special Rates* 
Hourly $69 
Half Day $249 
Full Day $429 

PACKAGE COMBO - MAIN STUDIO WITH EXTENSION STAGE (additional 13ftx13ft studio space) 

We have additional studio space! Rent the Main studio with Studio B and get more space for your production. At marginal cost, this 13ftx 13ft BONUS extension studio lets you finish your project in half the time and save money! Perfect for shooting second unit, or having two stages to shoot in one location simultaneously! 

Regular Rates 

Hourly $149 
Half Day $499 
Full Day $849 

Special Rates* 
Hourly $105 
Half Day $399 
Full Day $649 

* Special rates are available for advance booking, with promotions, or multiple booking dates


----------

